# Team Driven NorCal event......



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

We are hosting a Canyon Run/Photoshoot and Go Karting event on Dec 6 Sat @ 12pm.

Canyon Run:

Latrobe Road and photoshoot. We meet at the McDonald's on Latrobe Road and US 50. Latrobe Road is about 6-8 miles of 2 lane hwy, from US 50 to CA16 (Jackson Hwy). This road has blind curves, 25mph or less curves, blind dips and straightways. You will be surprised of the road, so NO DRIFTING or you will die. 

Indoor Go Karting:

RPM @ 3130 Bradshaw Rd. US 50 and Bradshaw Road

Checkout there website for info: http://www.raceplacemotorsports.com/homepage.php

After reviewing their options, I suggest we vote on the following: Mini Grand Prix (max of 10 racers) $38
Mini Pro-Moto (excess of 10 racers) $38

I personally vote on the Mini Pro-moto because of the following:

- Total of +/- 50 Laps
- Each racer will compete in the following:
• Practice Laps
• 2 - 20 Lap Qualifying Races
• 1 - 10 Lap Final for the top 10 Qualifiers :thumbup: 

Uh.....this is not your regular go karting You will be briefed how to race and other safety stuff. They have food and drinks there (no booze). So if you want to come, put your name here and enjoy the company.

1. Mr. Nice Guy/Qinsac


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

sounds like it will be a good time too bad it's too far from me.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

If any of you who are planning to attend have two-way radios, please try and bring them.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Latrobe Rd cancelled....*

Since it will be raining Saturday, we need to postpone the Latrobe rd run for another date. But we can meet at RPM at 2 pm for go karting. See you there.


----------

